# Help with su



## pulmprincesss

Hi, I need some help! I successfully rooted my Kindle and was loving life until the port to charge the thing started acting up. It would hold a charge, anyway contacted the nice Amazon people and they sent me a new one. I thought this should be easy since I have everything on my computer already. Not the case, as I get to the adb push su/system/xbin/su I get cannot stst 'su' =no such file. So I figure I will just download the su file again and replace the old. Go to Megaupload FBI has siezed their site. I'm stuck does anyone have any ideas? Please help I don't want to be stuck in Amazon land forever. Thank you.


----------



## revosfts

I got the same error. Resolved by altering command: adb push su.txt
my fire is rooted and I am running twr and miui this alteration did not affect permissions in any way

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## pulmprincesss

Thank you! You so ROCK! I am back in the uncensored Android world.


----------



## pulmprincesss

Well I think I spoke to soon. I have the Superuser but he's fuzzy so is the Android market and it is not working it forces closed due to vending, so I don't think the root took. Also when I go to the root file in the root explorer it says it's not root.This so frustrating because the first one I did so easy and I just don't understand why this one did not just pick up the original info.Any other tips?


----------



## revosfts

Market is a Female Dog to get working even when rooted. Google rootchecker.apk and put it on your kindle using usb. Install and check superuser permissions then come back tell me what happened. I had issues rooting so I might be able to help you resolve it.


----------



## revosfts

Btw just to verify are you using burrito root 2 if you are on 6.2.2?


----------



## pulmprincesss

ok I finally got the root checker, and yes I have both of those. Root checker detaled results as followed:

root access is not properly configured or was not granted

superuser.apk-com.noshufou.android.su-version 3.0.6. is installed

system enviroment PATH :/sbin/vendor/binsystem/sbin/system/bin/system/xbin

the adb binary is set to default shell user accessas astandard non-root user

standard su binary location: Is-I/system/xbim/su

/system/xbin/su:No such file or directory

Alternate su binary location:
/sbin/suermission denied

Alternate su type binary location:
/system/xbin/sudo:No such file or directory

SU binary not found or not operating proprely.

Now that's an ear full. I don't know if they changed something in the new Kindle that they sent me that is blocking the info.
Anyway I would appreciate any help.
Thank you.


----------



## revosfts

Hmmmmm. I'm not sure why that's happening. I am by far no expert I usually push files like a maniac and just keep powering forward until it roots. I'm surprised I haven't bricked anything lol. Does it even attempt to use superuser? What's in the superuser log?


----------



## pulmprincesss

It will open Superuser but the log is empty, and fuzzy. I have been looking at some other sites and have a few things to try. I will let you know if I get it and how because from what I read a lot of people are having this problem since the last update.


----------



## pulmprincesss

New update. I think I had a corrupt su file so I deleted and found another site to download on and I am finally rooted. Thank you so much for listening. This was a tough one. I'm not sure if it was do to the 6.2.2 update or the megaupload site dump but whatever it was glad it's over and hopefully the next update will not do any further damage. Have a great day/evening.


----------

